
Show HN: HN Rehab, End Your HN Addiction - cupcakestand
https://hnrehab.github.io
======
thinbeige
Great idea, just wondering why you chose Discord instead of Slack?

~~~
cupcakestand
Discord has a super fast and slick on-boarding. It's actually just one click
and way better than Slack's on-boarding. Other than that it's quite similar.

